# MLB baseball



## hankmack (Feb 8, 2006)

There is no schedule for the spring training games on the web site. Will they be broadcast


----------



## BGummy (Mar 1, 2006)

hankmack said:


> There is no schedule for the spring training games on the web site. Will they be broadcast


 Yes, there are games on, although they're not listed on the DirecTV Website. Check your Program Guide and there are usually three or more games on per day. ESPN, YES, NESN, and a few others are showing games. The WBC will be on ESPN, ESPN2 and ESPN Deportes. WGN, TBS will also being airing Exhibition Games of the Braves, Cubs and White Sox.


----------



## cumberlandredskin (Feb 5, 2004)

Below is the link for this weeks schedule. Four games today.

http://www.xmradio.com/schedule/sport/get_mlb_schedule.jsp


----------

